# Moving to the Bridge - anyone there?



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hallo everyone,

wow how time flies. and what great news! so thrilling to see some BFPs. fantastic.

sorry i've been out of touch. it all got too much for me after the second failure. Been v depressed for quite a few months.

Am feeling strong again and dp and I are going to try the Bridge - appointment next week. Moving from the Lister. wasnt happy.

Great to be back and hope to hear from anyone their thoughts on the Bridge.

love from Joan xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Joan.
I was at the Bridge and found them very good  

Gedis the main man is lovely, and seems to know so much.

i want to wish you luck on your journey  

Love Jo
x x  x


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey thanks Jo, we're to see Gedis, so that's great!
And good luck to you to.xxx Joan


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Good luck with your treatment - Im at Bridge, never tried anywhere else.  I also like the Prof.  My own experience there (& I'm on a donor programme abroad) is that sometimes their admin is not very clear who is responsible for telling you exactly what you're paying for so perhaps bear this in mind.  Also I got my meds mixed up in May due to sloppy hand-written prescription which resulted in delayed treatment and having to go through frozen rather than fresh egg transfer - so be really careful and scrutinize everything!  You'll be fine - where's the perfect clinic anyway, it's a means to an end.  I've got a scan tomorrow before I start the next rollercoaster....Good luckxxSarahz


----------



## dukester (May 11, 2006)

Hello my husband went to the bridge for a PESA , they were fantastic ! Why areoving from the Lister ?

Good luck on your journey. 

Dukester. xxx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah, Hi Dukester, sorry didnt reply earlier. get depressed and emotional sometimes reading these messages and can't reply.

1. We shall make sure nothing is unclear re. admin and bills etc. Thanks for that.

2. We left the Lister because we didnt like the atmosphere/place. The first treatment we had there, the nurse who was showing me how to the injections was utterly hopeless and drew a scrappy pencil diagram of what to do. Consequently my daily injections were full of unnecessary anxiety and spillage. When I phoned, I felt I was bothering them.

We were then palmed off onto another Dr, not the one who we had gone there to see and had the long interview with in the beginning, without informing us.

The Second cycle, I had a delightful nurse who showed me brilliantly how to do the injections and gave me a bag and a booklet and a sharps bin - none of which I had had before.

The Lady who did the scans was great. Everyone else who we had to deal with rushed us through, didnt have enough time. We felt like cattle.

After the failed 2nd cycle, we did not receive any communication - atall.

WHAT a difference going to the Bridge. So relaxed and normal, and nice friendly people who seem to have time to help, listen. All up together in a smaller space.

Ooh, got carried away. But we were very unhappy there. And now we are happy. Happy at the Bridge.

Joan x


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Dear Joan - sounds like you've had a tough time.  I've found it makes all the difference in the world how I relate to the staff & liking some nurses better than others  (there's one who calls everyone 'sweetheart' which got on my nerves a bit  & another who was hopeless at bloodtest but a lovely Carribean nurse who's my fave!)  Hope you continue to have a better time all round. Don't know if you've tried it but I've found acupuncture very successful - London-based Gerad Kite is excellent & sounds like you need some support in keeping positive. I'm having egg donation transfer in a couple of weeks so wish me luck!  (First time, BFP, but miscarriage at 7wks).  Keeping optimistic.  Sx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah, good to hear from you again. I'm thinking of trying acupuncture - I'm actually on a nhs waiting list for my neck, but it's 11months wait! Is Gerad specialising in infertility? is he expensive?

hey, good luck for your egg transfer, i shall be thinking of you.
Joan x


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello Joan

Strongly advise go to see Gerad - yes it's not cheap (more on first session less on follow ups) but it's all relative and he has a high success rate in fertility issues so think of it as a wonderful investment.  a friend recommended and she is having first IVF baby next month at 44!  Google him & his website comes up.  It's so worth it, just do it!  It'll sort out your neck too!  They're moving to new Bond St premises soon.  Try gentle yoga for that too!

All the best - Sarah


----------

